# GMG - Cold Smoke Mode - New Feature.



## Jabiru

Just a heads up to GMG owners who cold smoke. 

There is a cold smoke mode built into the APP, in the latest grill firmware. It also has adjustable fan speed. Works superb with a tube for Cheese, fish etc.

Simply update your grill firmware using the app, takes about 1 minute. Also has temp probe calibration tool. All my temps are to 1 degree.

I also have noticed the grill is even more efficient and the fan seems to run smoother also.

Definately worth it.


----------



## Jabiru

Just cold smoked about 8Kg (17 pounds) of cheese using Cold Smoked mode and a 12" tube. It works great.

If you use Cold Smoked mode,  a good tip is to set the fan speed to like 5% or 10%, I had it at 30% and there was way too much airflow so the smoke did not stick to the cheese.

I have about 15 pound of bacon to cold smoke next week and will post some pics and settings.


----------



## WV_Crusader

Do you have the Choice or Prime model? I just updated my DB Choice WiFi and it doesn’t have this.


----------



## Jabiru

WV_Crusader
 , prime model. I thought this works on choice. I might be wrong.

Did you start the grill using the app? Thats how the cold smoke mode Choice appears.


----------



## WV_Crusader

Yes, used the app and shows nothing other than start.


----------



## Jabiru

WV_Crusader said:


> Yes, used the app and shows nothing other than start.


Damn. One thing I used to do before was just put a small desktop fan under the hopper. That gives a good enough airflow for cold smoke. Only need a small bit of draft. Hope that may help you.


----------



## Jabiru

Bacon (loin) cold smoked for 9 hours with grill fan set at 5%, wrapped overnight then hot smoked @170f until 140f internal.

Tastes so damn good, excellent smoke profile, flavour is perfect. vacuum packed and froze.


----------



## WV_Crusader

I’m starting to wonder...but your GMG is DC powered right?


----------



## Jabiru

Yes it is. I just looked at firmware release notes but couldnt actually see "Cold SMoke" for Prime or Choice. May pay to call their support.

GMG Firmware release notes (Choice is at the bottom of the page) : https://greenmountaingrills.com/firmware-changelog/


----------



## Tinman19

Just heard back from Green Mountain. It is only available on the new Prime Model. I even asked if I could change controller and sadly the answer was no. I finally sent them another email asking if they were planning an update to the older versions with the cold smoke feature. Have not heard back from them. I do like the calibration feature with the new update. My GMG DB is 7 years old and is in perfect condition so now the decision to replace it with the Prime Model is in my mind.....Hmmmm.


----------



## Jabiru

Damn, well at least you tried. The Temp and probe calibration is very handy, mine is spot on.

For cold smoke : You can just put small fan under hopper and that works great.. But the APP with being able to set fan speed is sooo good.

This is what I followed for Calibration of probes.


----------



## Jkd

Jabiru said:


> Just cold smoked about 8Kg (17 pounds) of cheese using Cold Smoked mode and a 12" tube. It works great.
> 
> If you use Cold Smoked mode,  a good tip is to set the fan speed to like 5% or 10%, I had it at 30% and there was way too much airflow so the smoke did not stick to the cheese.
> 
> I have about 15 pound of bacon to cold smoke next week and will post some pics and settings.



***What do you mean by 12" tube. Can you just turn cold smoke on and put your stuff on or do you need an attachment to cold smoke.


----------



## mike243

they can be bought at walmart for about $20


----------



## Jabiru

You need a tube to create the actual smoke, when you use cold smoke mode it simply just turns the fan on.


----------



## oregonrider

Jabiru said:


> Just a heads up to GMG owners who cold smoke.
> 
> There is a cold smoke mode built into the APP, in the latest grill firmware. It also has adjustable fan speed. Works superb with a tube for Cheese, fish etc.
> 
> Simply update your grill firmware using the app, takes about 1 minute. Also has temp probe calibration tool. All my temps are to 1 degree.
> 
> I also have noticed the grill is even more efficient and the fan seems to run smoother also.
> 
> Definately worth it.
> 
> View attachment 440726


What should be on the display after I hit Cold Smoke? Fan speed set at 10%, display shows 5-E.


----------



## oregonrider

oregonrider said:


> What should be on the display after I hit Cold Smoke? Fan speed set at 10%, display shows 5-E.


Got hold of Support. 5-E means Cold Smoke mode. Wish that info were on the GMG website.


----------



## Jabiru

Yes, thats what displays when choose cold smoke. 

I find I have to run the fan at 5%, if I run it higher I dont seem to get the smoke profile I am chasing. Seems to blow the smoke around too fast.


----------



## oregonrider

In my case I’m not actually smoking; I have a cured pork belly drying for 2 hours before I hot smoke it. I just use the (Cold Smoke setting) fan to move air around.


----------



## Jabiru

oregonrider
 sounds like a good easy way to get pellicle.

My method for the last couple of years is I cold smoke my bacon for 6-8 hours, wrap in glad wrap and pop in fridge overnight, next day hot smoke @ 180 f until I hit 145f internal.

everyone has a method, this one works awesome for me. Nice smoky bacon.


----------



## oregonrider

Jabiru said:


> oregonrider
> sounds like a good easy way to get pellicle.
> 
> My method for the last couple of years is I cold smoke my bacon for 6-8 hours, wrap in glad wrap and pop in fridge overnight, next day hot smoke @ 180 f until I hit 145f internal.
> 
> everyone has a method, this one works awesome for me. Nice smoky bacon.


How do you get smoke during day one? Tubes?


----------



## Jabiru

Yes 

 oregonrider
 , my big tube does about 4 hours.


----------

